# Metal Logo for Projects?



## GunsOfNavarone (Mar 3, 2016)

I did a fair bit of searching, and I couldn't find this specific topic. I've been searching for a place to get small embossed metal logos to label my woodworking projects (like the ones the MTM Wood guy uses on his cutting boards as shown attached). I found some questionable websites that appeared to be coming from Asia. I'd prefer for the products to be made in USA, but I would buy from Asia if it was a reliable site.

I've got a buddy designing a logo for me, and I'm trying to figure out if I can use the metal logos and how much they'd cost. It seems that a lot of people here use branding or ink transfer to label projects. Does anyone use these metal logos for personal projects? Where do you get them?

Thanks!

EDIT: Sorry for the enormous image, I don't know how to resize! That image is not mine, I found it via google.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Guns, you can try searching for custom metal coins or medallions. They can be quite reasonable depending on the quantity you choose to purchase. FWIW


----------



## jeffswildwood (Dec 26, 2012)

There are many sites sell military challenge coins to your design. I'm quite sure they could add the screw holes if they can make those intricate designs. Worth a try. No charge for asking. Here is a couple I found but there are many many more.

https://www.challengecoin.com/
http://www.signaturecoins.com/


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Another option might be to have someone with a CNC cut them out of wood or plastic and then finish them.


----------



## oldwood (Dec 29, 2014)

The picture is of a cast logo plate, not embossed. Quite a difference in price I would think.


----------



## GunsOfNavarone (Mar 3, 2016)

Thanks everybody. I don't know what the correct terminology is, and I'm not sure if it matters to me whether it's embossed vs cast since I don't even know the difference. I found a local place that quoted me about $3-$4 per piece depending on size and quantity, which is more than I'm willing to spend right now given the minimum requirements of 200. Printed was significantly cheaper at $2 but I'd worry about it holding up as well without scratching. I'll look into the medal/coin option as that sounds promising. I also found some Chinese vendors on alibaba.com that were under a dollar per piece, some of which had good reviews. I appreciate all the help!


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

If you need a large quantity of them, it might be cheaper in the long run to get a set of engraved plates made and use them with a press to emboss (stamp) your own. You can get blank plates in bulk pretty cheap… any local company that deals in making trophies and awards should be able to steer you in the right direction.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## mrg (Mar 10, 2010)

Try a print shop that deals with promotional materials. The company I used back when I was managing a shop was Big 10 industries if I remember correctly. They did tags, cups, pins etc. A trophy shop may even be able to engrave the logos for you on the brass tags or point you in the right direction.


----------



## Cooler (Feb 3, 2016)

Here's one: http://www.imageworksmfg.com/Nameplates/metal.html

Here's a google search and more: https://www.google.com/search?q=nameplate+manufacturers&rlz=1C1RXDB_enUS585US585&espv=2&biw=1366&bih=667&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwj59ezxnubMAhVIXD4KHS9CAToQ_AUIBygC


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

This place seems to do what you're looking for.

Custom Medallions


----------



## GunsOfNavarone (Mar 3, 2016)

Thanks again everybody. I found a couple local places that are providing quotes. I was hoping someone here had experience in ordering something like this, but it doesn't look like that's the case. I'm checking with the "Logotags" company to see if I can get a price from them, and I might reach out to some of the alibaba companies to see if they seem legit. Thanks for taking the time to respond everyone!


----------



## Cooler (Feb 3, 2016)

A less costly but still attractive method is to emboss foil labels. A label embosser from Staples is under $50.00. The blank gold foil labels are very cheap.

But get the labels that require water to glue it on and not the self-adhesive ones. The extra thickness of the release paper makes for a poor impression on the foil.

http://stampworx2000.biz/yahoo_site_admin/assets/images/SealImp2.4281702.jpg


----------



## scott6118 (Jun 23, 2017)

I am a woodworker and I also work for LogoTags.

We make a ton of different name plate styles for woodworking.

I actually use it on my own stuff all the time.

LogoTags-Custom Metal Tags


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

MicroMark sells low temp (~160°F) metal casting and mold making tools for small items.

M


----------



## JAnderson (Oct 25, 2017)

Nice piece! I just bought coins for my local VFW from http://customchallengecoins.net/ the coins came out beautiful, a lot of attention to details, and the staff was great to work with, very fast to respond. They also have a sister site which I believe might help you, it's http://www.lapelpins.net


----------



## siconlamirada (Jan 14, 2018)

These guys did a pretty awesome job for me: https://embleholics.com/. I see that you already have a guy getting this thing designed for you but their designers actually did a great work and took like 2-3 revisions until they came out perfect.


----------

